# Browser pages won't open



## txmike (Aug 2, 2006)

Hi, I was referred here by Reid in HJT Logs. It seems according to them that I am malware free but still have a problem getting pages to open in IE.

Link to HJT work: http://www.techsupportforum.com/showthread.php?p=598166&posted=1#post598166

When I go to network connections, it says Connected, 100.0 Mbps but none of the pages will open.

Any help you can give would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Well, you didn't specify what kind of network connection you have, so I'm going to assume either a router or cable modem. First, try this Automated WINSOCK Fix for XP, reboot and test.

If that doesn't do it, try resetting the stack with this procedure.

*TCP/IP stack repair options for use with Windows XP with SP2.*

For these commands, *Start, Run, CMD* to open a command prompt.

Reset WINSOCK entries to installation defaults: *netsh winsock reset catalog*

Reset TCP/IP stack to installation defaults. *netsh int ip reset reset.log*


----------



## txmike (Aug 2, 2006)

Sorry about the lack of info: yes, this is a satellite isp going through a Linksys router.

Ok, tried Winsock fix for XP, rebooted and that didn't work

Went to command screen and tried to run : netsh winsock reset catalog 
and it gave me an error message: command not found: winsock reset catalog

Typed in netsh int ip reset reset.log and that seemed to execute properly.

Tried browser again and it did not work.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Do you have SP2 installed? If not, you should install it.

Also, do this:

For 98 or ME, Start, Run, COMMAND to open a DOS window:
--- or ---
For 2K or XP, Start, Run, CMD to open a DOS window:

Type the following command:

*IPCONFIG /ALL*

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter*.
Paste the results in a message here.


----------



## txmike (Aug 2, 2006)

I will install SP2 as soon as I can get browser pages to open. I ran the ipconfig and here is what I got. Now, I should note that a week or so ago, when I did this, I got information and not this error message.


Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

C:\Documents and Settings\Owner>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

An internal error occurred: The request is not supported.

Please contact Microsoft Product Support Services for further help.

Additional information: Unable to query host name.

C:\Documents and Settings\Owner>


----------



## txmike (Aug 2, 2006)

bumpp


----------



## neomatrix (Aug 6, 2006)

you reallyneed sp 2 this is why the ipconfig request is not supported. It sounds like there may be absolutely nothing wrong with your pc itself. You say that your internet is ran through a router. Your connection may show connected at 100 mbps because it is connected to the router properly. If you can plug the internet line that goes to your router directly to your pc and get online then the fix may be as simple as downloading net start from
http://www.hattiesburgcomputer.com/netset.exe leave your internet connected directly to your pc and start this program. Follow the instructions and it will set up your router to work with the settings that it needs to operate properly.


----------



## txmike (Aug 2, 2006)

Ok, I can download this program here and transport it on disc to the problem computer or I can physically carry the computer to the direct connection I suppose.

Before I do this a question: This computer has been hooked to and operating perfectly on the same router before this trouble happened around 4 weeks ago and there is another computer (this one) working fine on the router. That is why I initially suspected malware and went through that process. Could this problem be hardware? Is it possible for the motherboard to have developed a defect whereby the connection is detected as connected but won't shuttle the information on the line?

Second question: Can I run the program you suggested with the computer hooked up as is through the router by transporting a disc to that machine with the program on it? Or is it essential that the affected machine be connected directly to the pre router signal?


----------



## neomatrix (Aug 6, 2006)

you can run the program on any computer hooked to the router. ? Have you tried a different ehternet card on the affected computer? Also have you tried a different port on the router?


----------



## txmike (Aug 2, 2006)

I have :

1. Installed a new NIC card
2. Attached a laptop to the cable from the back of the problem machine - Laptop worked fine.
3. Hooked up the problem machine to another cable from the router which was working fine on another machine...it didn't work on the problem machine.

I'll try running the program on the problem machine hooked up where it is since i've verified the cable it is hooked up to should be working and gives a connected icon on the desktop toolbar at the bottom and on network settings.


----------



## neomatrix (Aug 6, 2006)

this program is primarily for the router. I wont help the system itself. Let me check on a few things. Will post back real soon.


----------



## neomatrix (Aug 6, 2006)

In local are connection properties, what items are shown?


----------



## txmike (Aug 2, 2006)

Local Area Network
Status: Connected
Duration: timer running (at 7 days+ now)
Speed: 100.0 Mbps

Activity:
Packets Sent: 0
Packets Rcvd: 0

then I clicked on properties of that screen and got:

Local Area Network
-click configure
shows: 
device status working properly
PCI Slot 1 (PCI bus 0, device 8, function 0)

LAN Properties / General Tab
Connect using: D-Link DFE-530TX PCI Fast Ethernet Adapter rev.f

Connection uses: (all these are checked)
Client for Microsoft Networks
File & Printer Sharing for Microsoft Networks
QoS Packet Scheduler
Internet Protocol (TCP/IP)

When I click on Internet Protocol (TCP/IP) and then click properties I get:
Obtain IP automatically (selected)
Obtain DNS automatically (selected)


----------



## neomatrix (Aug 6, 2006)

did you run the automated winsock fix or the tcpip stack repair?


----------



## txmike (Aug 2, 2006)

ran winsock fix I think twice.
don't think I ran the other one. where can I find it?


----------



## neomatrix (Aug 6, 2006)

For these commands, Start, Run, CMD to open a command prompt.

Reset WINSOCK entries to installation defaults by typing: netsh winsock reset catalog

Reset TCP/IP stack to installation defaults by typing. netsh int ip reset reset.log


----------



## txmike (Aug 2, 2006)

when i ran : netsh winsock reset catalog

I got: The following command was not found : winsock reset catalog

the tcp/ip reset seemed to run fine, no error messages.


----------



## txmike (Aug 2, 2006)

bumpp


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Obviously, you don't have SP2 installed, any reason why not?


----------



## txmike (Aug 2, 2006)

No good answer for that one, it's the way I found it when I was asked for help. My best guess is because the person I'm trying to help has very basic computer skills and isn't diligent about doing updates, scans, cleanup, defrag etc.

Without internet access, I can't do the update. 

I did all the malware work by shuttling the downloaded programs from this working machine to that one but I'm guessing that the SP2 update won't work using that system. Or is there a way to do it without using WindowsUpdate that I don't know about?


----------



## neomatrix (Aug 6, 2006)

I just had a client today that had this same problem, and I just went and bought a new linksys ethernet card and installed it. It fixed it in about 2 minutes.


----------



## txmike (Aug 2, 2006)

That was the first thing I did when this problem presented itself, before I posted for help. I installed a new D-Link card thinking that the internal ethernet port had failed somehow.

So the card that is enabled now is brand new and the problem didn't go away for me.


----------



## Antonio79 (Sep 30, 2006)

exactly the same prob, but i have xp pro, sp2.

i have noticed that the ICS service doesnt start, along with NLA service.
Also in msconfig, things like dns and dhcp client are "stopped"..

ive tried reinstalling tcp/ip, winsock, and othet cmd lines too. All unsuccessfull Tried different modems and nics.

What i have noticed in "event view" under Application - in the admin tools - is a consistant warning:

******
windows saved "pc name" registry while and application or service was still using the registry during log off. The memory used by the other registry has not been freed. The registry will be unloaded when it is no longer in use.

(i thought the following part may be important)

this is often caused as services running as a user account, try configuring the sercvice to run in either the local service or network service account.

*****

I even tried creating a new admin profile to do what it said, but didnt seem to work...

cheers, 

Antonio.


----------



## txmike (Aug 2, 2006)

Ended up reformatting the HD and everything works fine. Obviously there must have been a corrupted or missing file. Thx Antonio.


----------



## Antonio79 (Sep 30, 2006)

cheers txmike. Yea i havent found any other solution. Im a,most certain that if i can get the NLA, DNS and DHCP services running it would work. But thats easier said than done. Looks like ill be going down the format/reinstall path.
Thanks, 

Antonio


----------

